# EMS hits FML.com



## fma08 (May 25, 2009)

http://www.fmylife.com/work/2271670


----------



## MMiz (May 25, 2009)

> Today, I was performing CPR on a woman on her floor while her internal defibrillator kept firing, making her whole body jump. When it fired, her hand went ...



I laughed.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

MMiz said:


> I laughed.



Woulda sucked if he got shocked too.


----------



## HotelCo (May 26, 2009)

I've never heard of a person feeling more than a little tingle or static like shock from a defib. 

Funny story.


----------



## Silver_Star (May 26, 2009)

ems has hit fml once before.
http://www.fmylife.com/work/587218


----------



## mikie (May 26, 2009)

*Oh ya, see that one.*



Silver_Star said:


> ems has hit fml once before.
> http://www.fmylife.com/work/587218



^ That story:


> Today, my rescue squad unit responded to a 911 call from a woman who felt she was going to pass out. We knocked on her locked door a couple times with no answer. Fearing she might be unconscious, I kicked in the door. She was about to open it and only passed out from the concussion I gave her. FML


----------



## karaya (May 26, 2009)

Literary evidence that EMS is rife with morons.


----------



## firecoins (May 26, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I've never heard of a person feeling more than a little tingle or static like shock from a defib.
> 
> Funny story.



thats hopfully because they are unconscious when being shocked. :excl:


----------

